
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - jedwhite
https://medium.com/s/story/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
gshrikant
This is a strange article with a regular message but a clickbait title just to
grab attention. I feel like either the author doesn't really understand
mainstream humor of a primetime TV show like 'Friends' and/or is trying too
hard.

